# Ride along question



## emt786 (Mar 18, 2008)

I called an ambulance company to ask about how to apply and the EMT supervisor told me to bring a copy of my resume..

I went there and he scheduled me for a ride along and said we would schedule an interview after. 

He told me that the ride along is to see if I like their company and if I would fit in well. Is this true? Should I be worried at all? Do they use this a tool to see if THEY like you? It's been a couple of months since I completed the course, and I will review stuff before my ride along. 

Also, do most ambulance companies have physical fitness tests? I was looking at AMR's and it looks REALLY hard (for me at least) :unsure:


----------



## certguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds like the company's giving you a taste of what they do up front . This seems to be a pretty honest approach to see if you're still interested , then do the interview . 

It's been a while since I've run a physical agility test , but if they run it like the FD , don't run through it . Set yourself a good , steady pace , watch your body mechanics , and be safety conscious . You can't do them or yourself any good if you get hurt . If you can , find out what the test is , the pass criteria , and practice . When I worked for CDF , my captain's favorite form of physical training was having us throw on our nomex , a hose pack , and climb the hill behind the station several times , which was basically the same thing we'd do at a fire .


That was also our initiation to the station . After your 4th time up the hill , they'd call for a quick call test . You'd tear down the hill ( after dropping the pack to move faster ) and after jumping into the rig and hearing laughter , you had to go up again and get it . LOL


----------



## teammedic (Mar 19, 2008)

don't worry most department set up a ride along its their way of seeing if you can handle the stress.  also on calls your training will kick in its like second nature.  AMR's test is not that bad just remember to use the proper lifting, that and dont rush take your time you'll do fine.


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ride along is a great idea and a good way for you seeing if you like the company you are interested in joining, also for them to see how you react and what you want from the service. In New Zealand they are called observer shifts and are recommending for all those interested in working in the ambulance service (EMS).
As far a physical tests go, we have to all go through a - police check, medical, physical,current First Aid Certicate, written scenario and interview before they even look at us to join as volunteers. The reason for this is, public safety and the amount of money they invest in our training to become good Ambulance Officers (EMT's).
Go for the ride along, I bet you'll get hit with the bug, that a lot of us have and
that is the reason why we do this form work.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## emt786 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm actually excited about the ride along, I had a great time during my last ride along. 

I was just concerned about AMR because in their application packet it says to prepare for the test you should be able to do things like:

bench press 3 sets of 15 @ 60 lbs...
front/back squats 3 sets of 15 @ 180lbs...
heel lift on leg press 3 lets of 15 @ 200 lbs...
barbel lift floor to 36'' 3 sets of 15 at 100lbs..
(i'm just pointing out the extremes)

I mean i understand that it is necessary and important to be able to lift and move patients safely but I'm not a body builder :wacko:


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't have to be!!  These test are designed to ensure you pass a minimum standard.  If you really want to persue it...  It is mind over matter!! (Some form of physical training would make it easier though)


----------



## medic_chick87 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Phyiscal Test*

I completely understand about being scared about AMR's physical. I'm going through the hiring process right now and the part that scares me the most is the physical. Everyone tells me that it's not that bad, but like you I'm no body builder. I'm a petite chick and while I'm no weakling, the fact of life is that I'm just not going to be able to lift as much as a guy twice my size is. I schedule my test soon, so I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes. But if there's anyone else out there who has been through it who can give any pointers, they would be very much appreciated!


----------



## emt786 (Mar 19, 2008)

medic_chick87 said:


> I completely understand about being scared about AMR's physical. I'm going through the hiring process right now and the part that scares me the most is the physical. Everyone tells me that it's not that bad, but like you I'm no body builder. I'm a petite chick and while I'm no weakling, the fact of life is that I'm just not going to be able to lift as much as a guy twice my size is. I schedule my test soon, so I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes. But if there's anyone else out there who has been through it who can give any pointers, they would be very much appreciated!



That's exactly what I meant...i'm not even sure I'm gonna apply there, but I really want to because they are the only company around my area that does 911 calls...oh well, good luck to you! let me know how it goes..


----------



## paramedix (Mar 26, 2008)

You can be glad that they give you a chance up front to see what they're about...

I don't think its about like or dislike, can you do the job and can you work in a team.

Team work is the key to success in the EMS. Can't say anything about the physical, I don't know anything about it...sorry


----------

